# Cocoa passed away



## Chewy'sMum (Sep 21, 2006)

We had our chihuahua puppies. They are so beautiful. One was smaller and we knew she might have health problems like many small chihuahuas. I made the choice to keep her. It would not be right to let her go to a home like that. I felt bad. I got attatched. I had such hopes for her still. She loved giving kisses. 2 days ago out of nowhere she had a siezure and in that instance the was gone. My husband tried so hard to rub her chest and bring her back but it was to late. She died in his hand. That was one phone call at work I did not ever want to get 

The other puppies are doing fine. A week ago we made the choice of going to the vet to get puppie substituted milk and wet food they might have for the puppies to eat because the mother has not been preoducing much milk and seems to be detaching herself from the puppies already. They are only 5 weeks right now. Joe does not think that has anything to do with what happened to COACOA. He thinks she was more then likley having problems way before this. I am going to miss her. Shes the brown one.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

she was gorgeous, i'm so sorry


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

How very sad. I am so sorry. I just hate to read things like this, makes me want to cry.


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry! {{hugs}}


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm so sorry


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

im sorry! shes in a good place though.

about 5 weeks its normal for mummy to start weaning her babies and push them away to become more independant.
they should be fully weaned onto solids at 6-7 weeks old.


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

She was a cutie. Im so sorry


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I'm so sorry, she was beautiful


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Sooooo sorry for your loss. She sure was a precious little one. It's very sad when the little ones have health problems...just hear wrenching. My thoughts and prayers are with you, your family, and your puppies. I hope the rest of the puppies grow up to be happy and healthy chis! Cheer up!!


----------



## Gizmo's Mommy (Oct 22, 2006)

Aww Sorry she's gone, what a cutie.. brought tears to my eyes reading your post..


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

She was a sweetie. I am so sorry.


----------



## juliegoller (Jul 5, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry. It's impossible not to be attached to them and so hard to lose one.


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm so sorry .


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

I am so sorry...


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She was beautiful.


----------



## momto4chihuahuas (Nov 13, 2006)

Im so sorry. I know how you feel. Zoe had 3 pups back in October and one died when he was 2 days old  It was so sad. Im sorry for your loss. *HUGS*


----------



## Chi4me (Feb 2, 2007)

God bless her sweet little soul. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Oh I am so sorry, thats the downside of breeding I dont like, I have lost two babies now


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

So sorry :-(


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

On my, I feel sad for you and your husband. Sorry.


----------



## travel girl (Feb 2, 2007)

What a beautiful puppy. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

R.I.P Little Angel Puppy x 

I lost my 1st Chihuahua due to seizures 

Sinead xx


----------



## Roxstar_Luna (May 4, 2006)

I am sorry for your loss. I know the feeling. I just had to have my 13 year old Austrailian/German Shepard put to sleep last month. Atleast she is in a better place and not hurting anymore. Maybe they are playing with each other right now.


----------



## tlspiegel (Jan 22, 2006)

Awww... I'm sorry. Sending gentle hugs.


----------



## Nubilott (Oct 21, 2006)

Awwww.... My condolences! She was really a gorgious girl. Do you know now exactly what caused the siezure? Could it be hydrocephalus? 
It is so sad, we do get really attached to theese little babies... Wish you all the best with the others in the litter.


----------



## Ashley (Feb 5, 2007)

Awww. I'm so sorry. Bambi and I send our love


----------



## MrsChi (Nov 20, 2006)

Aww I'm sorry, it must of been a terrible feeling. Little Coacoa is much happier now I'm sure.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

awwwwn im so sorry. xxxxx


----------



## ilovebambam (Jun 16, 2006)

i'm so sorry! *huggles*


----------



## Kara (Dec 16, 2005)

I am so sorry, its always hard no matter how old.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Goodness..I'm sorry for your loss. She sure was a cutie.


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

That's awful news, she was so beautiful. I hope the others are doing well.


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

I am so sad to hear about little Cocoa...god bless...xxx


----------

